# Cubase Macro experts...add a specific Track Preset?



## IFM (Dec 22, 2015)

I want to be able to just have a macro to add a blank instance of Kontakt. I have searched but it does't appear there is any way to do this unless I am missing something. Anyone try this?

EDIT: I created a track preset for a blank KONTAKT but I find no way of adding it specifically. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 22, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is have 1 blank Kontakt track with a unique name that you don't use. Then create a macro that finds that track, selects it, and duplicates it. The only thing is that they'll always be created wherever that track it.


----------



## IFM (Dec 23, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The only thing I can think of is have 1 blank Kontakt track with a unique name that you don't use. Then create a macro that finds that track, selects it, and duplicates it. The only thing is that they'll always be created wherever that track it.



The problem is Macros don't let you select parameters yet oddly under one of the Media tabs is the last used selection in quotes. For example mine said Search="Kontakt". However I can only get as far as adding track from track preset dialog open.

For now I'll just drag them from the browser.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 23, 2015)

This probably won't help at all, as it's not a Macro! But the quickest way I've found of adding empty instruments with track presets is to give all of mine a 5* rating, then add a number before them.

I then filter the search window so that it only shows 5* presets.

Whenever I add a track I use the 'Add Using Track Preset' key command and then Kontakt, Play, etc, always come out at the top.

As I say, it's not a macro, but it saves me a bit of time each day.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Dec 23, 2015)

I made a way! I fought with the cubase track presets and macros forever trying to find a way and that dang dialogue box that appears with "add an instrument track" requires you to mouse click to navigate through it! I wish cubase would code some nice built in key commands for theses things.

Basically I assigned a keystroke "D" in my case to add a new instrument track, then I scripted a mouse click(to click the drop down box (on the add new instrument dialogue box), scripted it typing "kontakt" into the search box, hitting enter and then bring up the actual new kontakt instance. I'm half complete with a new video. but here's an old one specifically applying to Cubase 8 MAC OS X Mavericks, it will at least show the basic concepts and how magical it is.



*MAC*
To find mouse coordinates on a MAC is "command+shift+4" (You don't need auto mouse click as in the video)
Applescript comes installed on your MAC and it's easy enough to have it type and hit return etc.

Cliclick - You'll also need this as for some reason applescript does not have a built in command for mouse clicks
https://www.bluem.net/en/mac/cliclick/
Once installed you can add simple lines to your script like *do shell script* "/users/bin/cliclick c:1085,609".
Which simply performs a mouse click at the coordinates x 1085 and y 609.


*PC*
On PC you would be using auto hot key (free) and you would need to launch "windows spy" which comes with auto hot key, it will display window names and mouse coordinates(always use the relative coordinates")

Of course all of these can be linked to Touch OSC or Lemur for fancy triggering. I do use this macro constantly and it is extremely helpful


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 23, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> The only thing I can think of is have 1 blank Kontakt track with a unique name that you don't use. Then create a macro that finds that track, selects it, and duplicates it. The only thing is that they'll always be created wherever that track it.



This works


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 23, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> The problem is Macros don't let you select parameters yet oddly under one of the Media tabs is the last used selection in quotes. For example mine said Search="Kontakt". However I can only get as far as adding track from track preset dialog open.
> 
> For now I'll just drag them from the browser.


You just create a project logical preset that searches for the track name. The macro just triggers that specific logical preset and then duplicates.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 25, 2015)

Not a solution to this but related.
Bought a 'Redragon Perdition' mouse, Lots of asignable buttons and macros so the, very anoying, transport vanish in mixer (that some versions of cubase has) can be swept aside. 
Very rare you come across a product these days that hasn't been designed by Johny Cutcorners!


----------



## IFM (Dec 25, 2015)

I have iC Pro on a iPad mini which is why I wanted to create a macro. I also just added an Artis Mix and Trasport. 
However I'm nearly out of room for the Magic Mouse which I love. 
I decided to use it without a mouse pad and so far it's fine. 

I had a trackball before but it just hurt my wrist and fingers.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Dec 29, 2015)

I did some testing and updating after reading this thread.

I tried track presets, very nice except, THEY flippin DON'T save the send routing. It is possible to script it, but it's so much and creates too many points of failure. So I went with the duplicate option. I select a similar track say a brass track and run my macro, which duplicates the track and brings up the kontakt instance, carrying over all the sends, inserts and group routing, color etc. Fastest way I could find. 

What I want: To be able to create a track preset, inserts routing, midi routing, sends, VST instrument, color and assign it to a single key command.

I'm working with smaller templates so it's nice to be able to add tracks as I go. and btw Dragonwind I've never owned a mouse pad for my magic mouse works fine


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 29, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> I did some testing and updating after reading this thread.
> 
> I tried track presets, very nice except, THEY flippin DON'T save the send routing. It is possible to script it, but it's so much and creates too many points of failure. So I went with the duplicate option. I select a similar track say a brass track and run my macro, which duplicates the track and brings up the kontakt instance, carrying over all the sends, inserts and group routing, color etc. Fastest way I could find.
> 
> ...



If you add the track searching and select to your macro (and have the "default" track hidden away somewhere in the project), then isn't that essentially what you want? If you want multiple different presets, all you have to do is duplicate the macro and just change the PLE preset that points to the track.


----------

